# Vossen Wheels Official Thread



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Kat's newest ride is this new Audi SQ5 purchased from our friends at Audi of Naples. 

The Vossen HF-2 is available in 19-24" diameters and up to 12" widths, starting at $499 per wheel.

2018 Audi SQ5
Anthracite
22x9.5 Front (Deep Concave)
22x9.5 Rear (Deep Concave)

MORE INFO: http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/






Full Photo Gallery



























​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Audi TT - Hybrid Forged - HF-1 
*


*Wheel Gallery*: The Vossen HF-1 Wheel



*Vehicle Gallery*: AUDI TT / TT RS








































































​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Audi Q5 - Hybrid Forged - HF-2
*


*Wheel Gallery*: The Vossen HF-2 Wheel



*Vehicle Gallery*: AUDI Q5 / SQ5









































































]​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Audi Q7 - Vossen Forged - AVX
*
*MORE INFO*: AUDI Q7 / SQ7


















































































Contact us at 305-463-778 | Email- [email protected]​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-2 Wheel | Audi S5 Sportback | Brushed Gloss Black *






The Vossen HF-2 Wheel, as seen on TAG Motorsport's 2018 Audi S5 Sportback and featuring the standard Brushed Gloss Black finish and our all-new super deep concave profile in the rear, deep profile in the front. This vehicle also features ABT Sportline modifications. 

19-24" Diameters and up to 12" widths, starting at $499 per wheel.

2018 Audi S5 Sportback
Brushed Gloss Black
20x10.5 Front (Deep)
20x10.5 Rear (Super Deep)

MORE INFO: http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/ Full S5 Gallery Here


























































*Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-2 Wheel in Standard Finishes Below*

Available in 19, 20, 21, 22" diameters and a *new 24" size* with various widths available starting at $499 per wheel. The Hybrid Forged HF-2 is also now available in 2 standard colors and 9 optional solid finishes!


















































































http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/

*Contact us at 305-463-778 | Email- [email protected] *
​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

More coming soon on this RS7 x 21x10.5 HF-1

www.vossenwheels.com/hf1 | Customized by Butler Tire in Atlanta


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

https://vossenwheels.com/vehicle-galleries/?fwp_gallery_make=audi,a6


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Full Gallery- https://vossenwheels.com/galleries/lamborghini-urus-series-17-s17-01/


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Full Gallery- https://vossenwheels.com/galleries/bentley-flyng-spur-vossen-forged-m-x-series-m-x2/


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Vossen's all-new CV10 Wheel | 19", 20", 22" Diameters | Available Now*






The newest addition to the Vossen CV Series, the CV10 is a new take on the classic, concave styling that originally defined the Vossen brand. A complex, bi-level spoke pattern is accentuated with the two-tone Silver Polished standard finish, while Satin Black creates a menacing alternative.

In addition to 2 standard finishes, 8 custom finishes and a variety of bolt patterns and offsets are available with our custom machining and finishing program.

Starting at $449 per wheel.

+1-305-463-7778 / [email protected]

www.VOSSENCV10.com


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVw1jYbcYSI


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

https://vossenwheels.com/galleries/lamborghini-urus-hc-series-hc-3/


----------



## unsung (Feb 27, 2008)

I wish the CV7's were still available.


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

unsung said:


> I wish the CV7's were still available.


They were clean!


----------

